# Apple et les virus



## supergrec (16 Juillet 2011)

*Virus affectant Mac OS X : les bonnes infos (conseils)*

Les Macs sont des ordinateurs réputés pour n'avoir jamais de virus. Historiquement concurrent du PC, il n'en a pas eu le même succès. C'est sans doute pourquoi les codeurs de virus, de logiciels espions, de logiciels malveillants, de chevaux de Troie n'ont pas encore fait de Mac OS une cible de choix. Cependant, les temps changent et le succès grandissant du Mac et sa récente compatibilité matérielle en fait une cible potentielle.

*Pourquoi n'y a t-il pas de virus sur les Mac ?*

Mac OS a connu trois grandes périodes pour son développement. Ces périodes ont été conditionnées par les technologies de processeurs qu'Apple mettait en uvre pour ses machines.
Jusqu'à Mac OS 7 Apple, utilisait des processeurs Motorola de la famille des "68000" très performants, mais également très différents des processeurs Intel équipant les PC dans leur processus de calcul. Aucune compatibilité matérielle ni logicielle n'était envisageable entre les Mac et les PC.
Ensuite, Apple laissa la famille "68000", pour intégrer le Power PC, une architecture prometteuse et très puissante. Apple n'avait pas de système d'exploitation à fournir aux Macs équipés de ces processeurs surpuissants, le Mac OS 9 n'étant pas à la hauteur.
On acheta la société NeXT qui possédait un système d'exploitation novateur pour l'époque, basé sur une version d'Unix. On lui adjoint les gènes d'Apple et on le baptisa Mac OS X.
La plate-forme Power PC fut abandonnée vers 2005 au profit de l'architecture Intel, et l'on vit Mac OS décliné sur les deux plateformes processeur jusqu'à la version Mac OS X 10.5.9. Depuis la version 10.6.0 de Mac OS X, les Macs Power PC ne peuvent plus être mis à jour.
*L'adoption de l'architecture Intel pour les Macs* a de positif, puisqu'elle est bon marché et répandue. C'est *une catastrophe dans le sens où les virus existants dans le monde PC sont désormais compatibles aux (du point de vue binaire) Macs, et il devient facile de les adapter.*

*Il fallait bien que ça arrive un jour*

Deux raisons ont fait que les Macs n'ont pas eu de virus pendant longtemps : leurs différences matérielles et leur faible diffusion. Aujourd'hui, la donne change.
Les Macs sont identiques ou presque aux PC, leur succès grandit, leur diffusion les rend intéressants pour les développeurs de logiciels malveillants. Ainsi, est apparu au printemps 2011 un logiciel nommé "Mac Defender" qui est un logiciel malveillant.
Apple a très vite réagi en mettant en ligne une mise à jour le mettant hors combat. On en déduit que le Mac n'est plus étanche aux virus et qu'Apple a installé des fonctions antivirus dans son système.
Notons qu'Avast a mis à disposition du public une version Mac de son antivirus, disponible sur son site Avast.com. 

Il convient d'être prudent même avec un Mac réputé "sans virus".

Source : http://www.tf1.fr/shopping/virus-affectant-mac-os-x-les-bonnes-infos-conseils-wcod152915.html


----------



## flambi (16 Juillet 2011)

C'est bien de le rappeler aux petits nouveaux qui viennent sur mac pour éviter les virus
Enfin faut savoir que les virus sont vraiment très rares sur mac et que quand apple est mise au courant qu'un nouveau virus existe elle  sort souvent des mises a jour très vite donc vous avez peu de chances d'être le premier infecté


----------



## Aski (16 Juillet 2011)

Si je peux ajouter quelques corrections (quite à copier coller, autant corriger les fautes) :
"On acheta la société NeXT" --> L'auteur l'a achetée avec son argent de poche ?
"L'adoption de l'architecture Intel pour les Macs a de positif" --> L'adoption de l'architecture Intel pour les Macs est positive.

Petit remarque :
"On en déduit que le Mac n'est plus étanche aux virus" --> est-ce que il l'a été un jour ? j'en doute fort ...

Et puisque le sujet principal est "les virus sur Mac" autant rajouter un petit historique des différentes menaces apparues sur Mac par exemple.

C'est une bonne idée que de résumer la situation des virus sur Mac pour les nouveaux, mais il faudrait largement la dévelloper.


----------



## supergrec (16 Juillet 2011)

L'orthographe n'a jamais était mon fort.

Je ne dit pas qu'il faut se ruée vers le premier anti virus, mais le monde Mac avec ces puces Intel et son nombre de vente en perpétuel hausse attire de plus en plus les hackers.

Il faut juste ( pour le moment ) avoir une attitude raisonné et consciencieuse.

Mail, téléchargement et navigation sont a contrôlé.

Mais une chose de sûr dans quelque années nous seront tous obligé de passer par un anti virus ( qu'on le veuille ou non, les virus vont pullulé, a la manière de windows )


----------



## Larme (16 Juillet 2011)

C'est horrible d'écrire en rouge et en plus grand...

Enfin Mac reste quand même un _Unix_, hein 
Ce qui est à contrôler, c'est surtout ce qu'on installe...


----------



## supergrec (16 Juillet 2011)

Tu as raison Larme c'était trop agressif, voila, j'ai changer.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (16 Juillet 2011)

bah...j'utilise des PC/Windows depuis qq années, sans *aucun antivirus* (sauf la 1ere année, il était installé d'office sur le pc, mais comme il n'avait jamais rien détecté, je ne l'avais évidemment pas renouvelé...), et je *n'ai jamais eu de virus*...

je ne vois pas pourquoi ça deviendrait pire sur Mac...

tout dépend ce qu'on fait sur le net..., c'est bien connu, la principale faille de sécurité se trouve entre le fauteuil et le PC...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h54 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> Ainsi, est apparu au printemps 2011 un logiciel nommé "Mac Defender" qui est un logiciel malveillant.




et le plus comique de l'histoire est que ce _malware_  faisait croire à l'utilisateur qu'il y avait un virus sur son Mac et qu'il était urgent de l'installer...:bebe::rateau:

très moral, finalement, comme histoire...


----------



## madaniso (16 Juillet 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> bah...j'utilise des PC/Windows depuis qq années, sans *aucun antivirus* (sauf la 1ere année, il était installé d'office sur le pc, mais comme il n'avait jamais rien détecté, je ne l'avais évidemment pas renouvelé...), et je *n'ai jamais eu de virus*...
> 
> je ne vois pas pourquoi ça deviendrait pire sur Mac...
> 
> tout dépend ce qu'on fait sur le net..., c'est bien connu, la principale faille de sécurité se trouve entre le fauteuil et le PC...



+100

J'ai un pc qui tourne depuis 2004 chez mes parents, au début il y avait Kapersky pour un an qui semblait très performant. Au bout d'un an, je me suis rendu compte qu'il ralentissait beaucoup le pc, c'est pour cela que j'ai choisi Avast par la suite, mais ces alertes incessantes pour des bricoles m'ont rapidement pousser à m'en séparer. 

Depuis il tourne sans antivirus, j'ai mis windows 7 dessus en 2009, et récemment je l'ai vidé de ces programmes, il sert à mes parents uniquement pour surfer et scanner/imprimer. Et depuis que mes parents s'en servent toujours aucun problème.

Les virus ne disparaîtrons jamais, parce qu'ils permettent à de grosses boîtes de vivre et donc si les hackers s'épuisaient, les employés créeraient à mon sens des virus pour sauver leur boîte ce qui me semble logique.

C'est un secteur que je trouve vraiment trouble. Ni chez Apple, Microsoft ou Google on ne vous parle de virus, jamais. C'est comme si c'était un secteur à part qui fessaient ces petites affaires sur le dos des gens.

Comme avec la grippe H1N1, on nous disait tout et n'importe quoi, sauf la vérité au final.


----------



## dargoll (29 Juillet 2011)

en même temps, c'est plus trop les virus qui font "chier" maintenant mais plutôt les spyware inclus dans les pages web. Pour les virus, un peu de discipline et on les évites. Maintenant les virus sur mac pour le moment ne sont pas légion


----------



## nadjibs (29 Juillet 2011)

On peut toujours avoir un anti-virus ...comme kaspersky !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2011)

Aski a dit:


> Si je peux ajouter quelques corrections (quite à copier coller, autant corriger les fautes) :
> "On acheta la société NeXT" --> L'auteur l'a achetée avec son argent de poche ?
> "L'adoption de l'architecture Intel pour les Macs a de positif" --> L'adoption de l'architecture Intel pour les Macs est positive.
> 
> ...


 

Je ne suis donc pas le seul a être choqué par ce "on" sorti de nulle part. Je me suis demandé si ne n'avais pas passé une ligne en lisant. Franchement écrire ainsi sur le site de tf1 (bon, en même temps, c'est tf1)...

Pour les virus, tant que l'interface chaise utilisateur cliquera sur Exécuter ou donnera son mot de passe pour activer le crack pour Photoshop téléchargé sur un torrent ou un site de warez, aucun OS ne sera 100% sûr. L'affaire Mac Defender l'a bien prouvé...

Avec Windows 7, Windows Defender (ils ne se sont pas cassé le cul ceux qui ont "inventé" Mac Defender) est plus que correct quand on utilise son ordinateur normalement. C'est à dire en faisant autre chose que du piratage de jeu, musique, films, séries, programmes, etc. Quand on voit que dans presque tous les topics de nouveaux switchers l'usage se résume à : internet, itunes, mail, chat, traitement de textes, deux trois broutilles et téléchargement... Je doute qu'il s'agisse de téléchargement légal vu que dans 90% des cas, ils se plaignent de virus sous Windows. Non, non, ce n'est pas un raccourci trivial.


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

T'y vas fort la.

En gros pour toi tout les personnes infecté par un virus ou tout simplement peur des virus sont des pirates ou voleurs de droit d'auteur surfant sur la mode du tout gratuit, sans foi ni loi.

Oui la le raccourci est bel est bien trivial


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2011)

Merci de ne pas déformer mes propos. Je n'ai jamais écrit que des gens ayant peur de virus sont des pirates. 

Inutile de se voiler la face, des pays comme la France sont en tête des téléchargements illégaux. Il est juste réaliste que la majorité des ordinateurs infectés le son par des sources liées au piratage. Le reste, vient de gens crédules qui ouvrent toutes les pièces jointes. Source principale : Cracks, sites de warez, sites de cul, keygens, torrents (musique, film, jeux, applications), etc. Ensuite : phishing et pièces jointes. 

Comment les virus se propageraient-ils autrement a ton avis ? 

Bien entendu que les gens font tout pour avoir tout gratuitement. Quand sur le forum des gens se demandent si leur futur Mac gèrera bien 200 Go de musique iTunes, en étant gentil 200 Go = 30 000 titres (même à 10 cents pièce, ça chiffre), tu crois qu'ils les ont achetés ? Si c'était le cas, ils ne tergiverseraient pas pour 200  sur leur Mac... Vu le prix de logiciels fréquement évoqués ici comme CS5, tu penses qu'ils ont tous sorti entre 800 et 1 000  pour l'acheter ou que tout le monde bénéficie d'une offre scolaire ? 

Le monde n'est pas bisounours land.


----------



## madaniso (30 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> T'y vas fort la.
> 
> En gros pour toi tout les personnes infecté par un virus ou tout simplement peur des virus sont des pirates ou voleurs de droit d'auteur surfant sur la mode du tout gratuit, sans foi ni loi.
> 
> Oui la le raccourci est bel est bien trivial



Il a aussi oublié tous ceux et celles qui vont soulager leurs pulsions sur des sites pornos aussi. Remarque je n'ai rien contre ces sites, mais la plupart sont infestés de mauvais programmes, c'est tout.

En 2007, j'ai fais un stage dans un hyper, une femme vient me demander conseil pour un anti-virus. J'aurai aimer lui dire que ça ne sert à rien mais bon, je voulais pas me faire virer... 
Après quelques questions sur l'activation du produit, je me rends compte qu'elle n'a pas Internet chez elle. Elle voulait un anti-virus, car elle jugeait ces transferts USB à risque.

Depuis cette histoire, j'ai l'impression que c'est de pire en pire. Beaucoup de gens te sortent qu'ils vont sur Mac aussi à cause des virus. Sauf que dans quelques temps, ils seront aussi... sur Mac.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Il a aussi oublié tous ceux et celles qui vont soulager leurs pulsions sur des sites pornos aussi. Remarque je n'ai rien contre ces sites, mais la plupart sont infestés de mauvais programmes, c'est tout.


 
C'est d'ailleurs très amusant de voir des boîtes de dialogue Windows s'ouvrir sous OS X.


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

C'est clair, mais la n'es pas la question.

On parle de lien entre les virus et les téléchargement illégaux.

Je n'es pas dit que personne n'effectue de téléchargement illégaux.

Alors merci a toi de ne pas déformé mes propos.

Tu t'écarte du sujet. D'après toi la majeur parti des personne infecté sont les personnes qui télécharge a outrance. Je suis totalement contre ce genre de raisonnement sectaire.

Ensuite pour " chopé " un virus il n'es pas nécessaire d'être accros au torrent, au cul ou tout simplement con comme tu le dit très bien. ( c'est le fait de catalogué les personne qui me gene )

Connait tu les macrovirus, contenu dans les macro de la suite office par exemple.

Les virus mobiles, transmit par bluetooth

Les attaques via les réseaux sociaux 

Chacun d'entre nous peut être infecté, d'ailleurs dans certain cas tu ne sera jamais au courant.

Il suffit simplement que l'un des tes contact par exemple par mail ou facebook te transmet un fichier et voila tes infecté.

Je doute fortement que le pentagone, la nasa, Sarkozy ou Obama consulte des site de Q et télécharge des torrents. Pourtant ils ont tous étaient infecté.


----------



## madaniso (30 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Merci de ne pas déformer mes propos. Je n'ai jamais écrit que des gens ayant peur de virus sont des pirates.
> 
> Inutile de se voiler la face, des pays comme la France sont en tête des téléchargements illégaux. Il est juste réaliste que la majorité des ordinateurs infectés le son par des sources liées au piratage. Le reste, vient de gens crédules qui ouvrent toutes les pièces jointes. Source principale : Cracks, sites de warez, sites de cul, keygens, torrents (musique, film, jeux, applications), etc. Ensuite : phishing et pièces jointes.



Je suis pas d'accord. Ce qui ramène les virus c'est le Peer to Peer. Aujourd'hui, personne n'utilise plus ces logiciels, c'est pour ça que Hadopi est d'ailleurs très mal conçu, et pourtant les windowsiens ont toujours autant de virus.

Moi, je pense que la plupart des gens ne savent utiliser un ordinateur que comme on leur la appris. Comme tout ce qui est technologie, on s'y met comme les autres, mais sans être curieux.

Je n'ai pas du tout le profil d'un geek, mais dès qu'on pousse un peu la porte, on apprend les choses à faire et à ne pas faire. Les gens sont inconscients c'est tout.

Pour CS5, j'en ai beaucoup débattu avec des amis et profs. On est tous d'accord que si c'est si simple à cracker, c'est que ensuite, les étudiants pousseront les entreprises à acheter les licences Adobe puisqu'ils se seront formés dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h55 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> Les virus mobiles, transmit par bleutooth
> .



L'iphone devrait être une cible de choix pour les pirates alors ? Le smartphone le plus vendu au monde ? Sauf que IOS est un système très fermé qui te dis où aller dans ta navigation. On s'adapte très vite et on fait vite, tout ce que l'on ne veut pas forcément.

Sur Windaube, on fait ce que l'on veut, ça comporte plus de risques.


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> L'iphone devrait être une cible de choix pour les pirates alors ? Le smartphone le plus vendu au monde ? Sauf que IOS est un système très fermé qui te dis où aller dans ta navigation. On s'adapte très vite et on fait vite, tout ce que l'on ne veut pas forcément.
> 
> Sur Windaube, on fait ce que l'on veut, ça comporte plus de risques.



Oui l'iphone jailbreaker est une cible de choix avec une faille énorme ouverte.

A moins comme tu dit de s'y intéresser un minimum.


----------



## Larme (30 Juillet 2011)

Jailbreaker son iPhone, c'est laisser une porte grande ouverte aux attaques...
Même si c'est plutôt pratique d'avoir pleins de trucs que le Jailbreak permet contrairement à un iOS normal, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il comporte des risques, plus grands à mon avis que lors d'un iOS non jailbreaké.


Sinon, je suis de l'avis général de Pascal_TTH...
Les personnes qui téléchargent (crack, warez, kegen, torrent etc.), site de cul, pishing et pièces jointes douteuses sont les principaux facteurs de développement de virus.
Je ne dis pas qu'il faut obligatoirement télécharger pour en choper, mais que ça aide... Attention, ce n'est pas forcément tous les utilisateurs infectés qui le font, mais ils connaissent un ami qui le fait, et qui prête sa clé USB etc. (heureusement que monsieur MicroSucks a décidé de virer l'autorun il y a peu de temps...) Après, pour ce qui est du pishing et des pièces jointes, c'est plus de l'inconscience de la plupart des personnes...


----------



## Lucieaus (30 Juillet 2011)

Il faudra s'inquiéter uniquement le jour où débarquera sur Mac une bestiole du genre Sasser, qui contaminera des millions de machines en quelques heures sans que l'utilisateur n'ait fait quoi que ce soit, ni téléchargement, ni rien. Là, on pourra dire que Mac OS est vulnérable.

Parler de virus lorsqu'ils requièrent à un moment donné l'action de l'utilisateur, franchement ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> C'est clair, mais la n'es pas la question.
> 
> On parle de lien entre les virus et les téléchargement illégaux.
> 
> ...


 
Les virus BT, c'est vrai que c'est tellement fréquent... Les quelques spécimen étaient sur des téléphones nokia il y a plus de 5 ans. 

Tu peux recevoir une pièce jointe, si tu n'en fais rien, il ne se passe rien peut importe que ce soit un macrovirus ou un exécutable... Si les gens ouvrent n'importe quelle pièce jointe ppt, xls, exe et compagnie qui arrive de n'importe qui, c'est pas étonnant qu'ils se prennent des merdes. 

Et ils étaient infecté par quoi donc ces braves gens ? 


@ madaniso : torrent, c'est p2p...


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

Les problème c'est que justement les pièces jointe n'arrive pas de n'importe qui.

Dans mon travail j'ouvre tellement de pièce jointe ( facture, devis, bon de commande . ) que si je devais arrêter d'ouvrir ses PJ, je pourrais mettre la clé sous la porte.

Alors faut arrêté de penser que les personne infectés sont des abrutis


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Sauf que dans quelques temps, ils seront aussi... sur Mac.



Oui, ça, ça doit bien faire dix ans que je l'entends&#8230;  J'attends toujours la déferlante.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Les problème c'est que justement les pièces jointe n'arrive pas de n'importe qui.
> 
> Dans mon travail j'ouvre tellement de pièce jointe ( facture, devis, bon de commande . ) que si je devais arrêter d'ouvrir ses PJ, je pourrais mettre la clé sous la porte.
> 
> Alors faut arrêté de penser que les personne infectés sont des abrutis


 
Si professionnellement tu es amené à recevoir et devoir ouvrir des pièces jointes d'un peu n'importe qui, tu travailles un anti-virus et un logiciel de backup par sécurité. Un ordinateur professionnel se gère avec plus de rigueur qu'une machine à usage purement personnel. 

Oui la majorité des gens infectés le sont par leur propre faute que ce soit par crédulité, omission, manque d'information, avariasse, etc. Certes, il reste toujours ce qui s'appelle la faute à pas de chance. Après, si tu ne comprends pas la notion de majorité


----------



## R3v0x (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Etant nouveau sur mac (je l'est reçu hier).

Bon je ne vous cache pas, je télécharge comme beaucoup de personnes (mais pas 10 films par jour :rateau:, juste quelques musiques..)

J'aimerais savoir si un antivirus serais mieux pour mon cas ?


----------



## gaet.b (30 Juillet 2011)

Beaucoup de gens ne sont pas assez prudent et je doute que des sites de cul soient plus dangereux au final que Facebook ou des sites du même genre.


----------



## R3v0x (30 Juillet 2011)

Je navigue souvent sur facebook, et beaucoup de vidéo cul commencent à circuler...


----------



## supergrec (30 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si professionnellement tu es amené à recevoir et devoir ouvrir des pièces jointes d'un peu n'importe qui, tu travailles un anti-virus et un logiciel de backup par sécurité. Un ordinateur professionnel se gère avec plus de rigueur qu'une machine à usage purement personnel.
> 
> Oui la majorité des gens infectés le sont par leur propre faute que ce soit par crédulité, omission, manque d'information, avariasse, etc. Certes, il reste toujours ce qui s'appelle la faute à pas de chance. Après, si tu ne comprends pas la notion de majorité



Effectivement j'ai virusBarrier X6, ma Time capsule pour ma sauvegarde Time machine, un DD externe en firewire pour mon clone CCC et un disque dur branché en USB sur la TC pour sauvegardé son contenue.

Comme ce genre de manip assez régulière commence a être assez chiante, je compte investir très prochainement dans un NAS ( synology ) 3 ou 4 baies et ainsi avoir mes sauvegarde en RAID.


----------



## madaniso (31 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> @ madaniso : torrent, c'est p2p...



Je sais ^^ Mais cliquer sur lien émule et sur un lien posté sur un forum ou 1000 personnes l'ont pris avant toi sans se plaindre, c'est pas plus sur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, ça, ça doit bien faire dix ans que je l'entends  J'attends toujours la déferlante.



Je l'attends aussi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




R3v0x a dit:


> Je navigue souvent sur facebook, et beaucoup de vidéo cul commencent à circuler...



Si c'est sur la page principale, ne clique pas dessus et tu n'auras aucun soucis.


----------



## daffyb (31 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> (...)
> *L'adoption de l'architecture Intel pour les Macs* a de positif, puisqu'elle est bon marché et répandue. C'est *une catastrophe dans le sens où les virus existants dans le monde PC sont désormais compatibles aux (du point de vue binaire) Macs, et il devient facile de les adapter.*(...)



alors là je dis, n'importe quoi !! :affraid:
les virus ne sont plus codés en assembleur sur le secteur de boot d'une disquette !
Dire que les virus arrivent sur Mac parce qu'ils sont équipé de puce Intel (ou x86) est une belle connerie.


----------



## madaniso (10 Août 2011)

Une petit vidéo conférence de 15 minutes qui explique le problème des virus un peu plus en détail. Le mec est assez drôle en plus ^^

http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/fre_fr/mikko_hypponen_fighting_viruses_defending_the_net.html


----------



## kaos (17 Août 2011)

On peut rappeler que le premier "virus" de l'histoire informatique à été développé sur mac 
un espèce de poème qui parlait d'Elan un truc comme ça.

Effectivement la donne change et on voit arriver d'anciens pcistes sur les forums et de nombreux sites destinés au PC ont désarmait des articles concernant les Mac (pc impact et d'autres )

Mais si les virus se font rares c'est parce que les arnaques sur le net elles sont récurrentes et là peut importe l'ordinateur.


----------



## kaos (18 Août 2011)

d'ailleur il y a eu Macdefender un troyen qui avait fait parler de lui il y a peu de temps


----------



## shub22 (30 Septembre 2019)

Je signale que Intego Virus Scanner a repéré sur mon ordi un virus non repertorié qui s'appelle OSX/Crack
Evidemment je l'ai mis de suite à la corbeille tout de suite et alerté les fabricants d'antivirus 
Aucune idée de ce que c'est ni ce qu'il fait


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> Je signale que Intego Virus Scanner a repéré sur mon ordi un virus non repertorié qui s'appelle OSX/Crack
> Evidemment je l'ai mis de suite à la corbeille tout de suite et alerté les fabricants d'antivirus
> Aucune idée de ce que c'est ni ce qu'il fait


Ah oui, quand même, faire remonter un message de 8 ans, c'est pas mal, mais pas le record. 

Juste par curiosité installes et lances *Malwarebytes*, un clic sur Scan Now. Quel est le résultat ?


----------



## shub22 (1 Octobre 2019)

Rien trouvé avec MalwareBytes mais chaque antivirus a son algorithme! Peut-être une fausse alerte
Un jour j'ai choppé une saleté et seul un anti-malware appelé DetectX m'a sorti d'affaire alors qu'aucun autre n'y arrivait: ouf!!!
Ceci dit qu'il fasse 8 ans ou 18 ans ce topic ça revient au même: les hackers n'arrêtent pas d'en fabriquer et pas de trêve à l'horizon 
Surtout qu'alerter les gens c'est leur rendre service. Aucune idée de ce que c'est ce bidule mais Virus Scanner Intego l'a repéré donc méfiance!!!
Peut-être fausse alerte


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> Surtout qu'alerter les gens c'est leur rendre service. Aucune idée de ce que c'est ce bidule mais Virus Scanner Intego l'a repéré donc méfiance!!!


La méfiance n'est pas de se reposer sur un logiciel qui est faillible, mais de prendre l'habitude de toujours télécharger un logiciel sur le site officiel d'un éditeur et jamais ailleurs ! Un adware/malware ne s'installe pas comme ça, par enchantement, surtout pas avec le niveau de sécurité de macOS, mais est bel et bien le fait de l'utilisateur.


----------



## shub22 (1 Octobre 2019)

vous avez raison mais maintenant ils ont compris l'astuce les hackers: par exemple sur uTube ils mettaient une intéressante démonstration d'un tuto sur After effects CC.
Je voulais le télécharger et là boum!, ils demandent de télécharger avant McKeeper qui est une vraie peste: heureusement je connaissais!
Ils font comme les escrocs de haut vol et les trafiquants: apparence impeccable costard cravate et connaissances techniques à l'appui.

et c'est comme ça qu'on se fait avoir: c'est pas sur un site ou des sites suspects que j'ai trouvé cela mais aussi un logiciel du genre McWonderful ou McBurger, me souviens plus du nom, et qui se trouvait sur un site d'allure respectable, vanté par des journaux d'informatique connus et qui avait soi-disant des tas de qualités.
et j'ai voulu l'essayer et là boum! en vérifiant avant avec Virus Barrier (instinct), c'est là qu'il me dit qu'il a trouvé un truc bizarre


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2019)

Quand tu doutes d'un logiciels passe le pkg à Suspicious Package et vérifie les scripts d'installation, parfois on a des surprises.


----------



## shub22 (1 Octobre 2019)

merci il y a un site pour vérifier les virus new-look et à la mode en ce moment: je vous les donne mais il arrive que de nouveaux virus passent entre les mailles
https://www.virustotal.com/gui/home/upload

Les anti-virus ont chacun des algorithmes différents et variés et par exemple DetectX sur Mac m'a sorti d'une situation ultra-difficile en repérant un fichier invisible bizarre: je le retire et ô miracle tout revient dans l'ordre. Pour cela j'en ai plusieurs et avant d'essayer un bidule que je connais pas provenant d'une marque inconnue par exemple même si il y a des éloges de MacWorld (très facile de raconter n'importe quoi sur un site pour appâter le client, et une fois repérés ces sites frauduleux déménagent comme les sites négationnistes), je les vérifie.
On peut pas dire qu'un anti-virus marche mieux que les autres en fait


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> On peut pas dire qu'un anti-virus marche mieux que les autres en fait


Tout faux, dans mes Mac je n'en ai jamais installé, donc le meilleur antivirus c'est moi et c'est gratuit.


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2019)

Idem, jamais d'antivirus.
Je plussois, le point faible se trouve le plus souvent entre la chaise et le clavier.


----------



## shub22 (1 Octobre 2019)

tout dépend de où l'on va et qu'est-ce que l'on fait: je ne parle pas d'aller sur le darkweb. Là vaut vraiment mieux pas y aller!!
Sur certains sites des malwares ou chevaux de troie peuvent être installés par des scripts dès l'ouverture de la page.
Je parle pas des sites qui vous proposent une MAJ de adobe Flash Player: trick connu mais certains s'y font encore prendre.
En général Little Snitch permet de savoir où un site se connecte ou vous redirige mais c'est pas une garantie absolue non plus.


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> je ne parle pas d'aller sur le darkweb. Là vaut vraiment mieux pas y aller!!


Aucun problème si tu utilises le navigateur Tor.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> Sur certains sites des malwares ou chevaux de troie peuvent être installés par des scripts dès l'ouverture de la page.



Non. Ça n'existe pas.

Si cela a existé, il s'agissait d'une faille de sécurité et elle a été corrigée.

Rien ne s'installe sur un Mac sans l'intervention de l'utilisateur.



shub22 a dit:


> Je parle pas des sites qui vous proposent une MAJ de adobe Flash Player: trick connu mais certains s'y font encore prendre.



J'appelle cela la sélection naturelle : mort aux cons "qui sont plus cons que moi" (Brel).


----------



## shub22 (2 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun problème si tu utilises le navigateur Tor.


surtout ne rien télécharger de là-bas, du darkweb
surfer encore ça va, si on veut un aperçu de l'underworld ou si c'est pour écrire une thèse de socio: pour cette dernière il y a vraiment matière à, à condition de connaître les termes les codes et les signifiés
Un univers de paranos


----------



## sifoto (29 Octobre 2019)

Comme dit plus haut, le meilleur anti-virus c'est le comportement de l'utilisateur.
Le souci avec les utilisateurs Mac c'est cette certitudes que les virus ne peuvent affecter leurs machines, du coup ils prennent des risques (sites merdiques, téléchargements pas nets etc...). J'ai un petit ClamXav avec moi et je trouve régulièrement des saloperies sur les machines d'amis et collègues et le nombre et quelques fois surprenant. Ces merdes qu'ils ont récolté sont parfois ciblées Mac mais la plupart du temps elles visent les PC, du coup sans en avoir conscience, ils permettent la propagation vers d'autres machines plus vulnérables.
Il est vrai que les Mac sont bien moins attaqué (pour l'instant) que le PC mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il ne faut pas rester vigilant car même si votre Mac semble ne pas souffrir d'une infection, votre méchante clé USB vérolée pour partager un fichier avec votre pote peut lui foutre la merde dans sa machine ! Combien de fois ais-je été regardé d'un mauvais oeil lorsqu'un utilisateur Mac "Je suis sur Mac, y a pas de virus !" me passe sa clé et que je la scanne avant de récupérer un fichier !!!


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Combien de fois ais-je été regardé d'un mauvais oeil lorsqu'un utilisateur Mac "Je suis sur Mac, y a pas de virus !" me passe sa clé et que je la scanne avant de récupérer un fichier !!!


C'est un faux problème, ce qui affecte un PC en adware/malware/virus ne peut pas affecter un Mac. Même si un logiciel de protection trouve quelque chose, cela n'aura aucun impact dans un Mac, mais peut-être pas dans un PC.


----------



## sifoto (29 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> C'est un faux problème, ce qui affecte un PC en adware/malware/virus ne peut pas affecter un Mac. Même si un logiciel de protection trouve quelque chose, cela n'aura aucun impact dans un Mac, mais peut-être pas dans un PC.



Oui c'est bien ce que je dis, si je suis porteur sain du VIH, je prends des précautions afin d'éviter de contaminer les autres.


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2019)

J'ai pas mal utilisé Windows, même encore maintenant, mais Microsoft à fait de gros efforts avec Windows Defender qui fait très bien son boulot dans la mesure ou on ne va pas n'importe où, on télécharge un logiciel sur le site officiel d'un éditeur et pas ailleurs. Le souci sous Windows est que ce milieu utilise à outrance une pelletée de logiciels illégaux avec des keygens/fix/etc qui sont perclus d'adwares/malwares/virus. Et le vrai virus est comme d'habitude entre la chaise et le clavier !


----------



## sifoto (29 Octobre 2019)

En effet ça c'est une vraie réalité, j'ai le souvenir d'avoir eu entre les mains le portable PC d'une amie qui l'avait laissé à ses trois enfants ados. Celui-ci avait un beau ransomware "Gendarmerie" au démarrage, au final, j'ai trouvé plus d'une centaine de cochonneries sur le disque 
Bon, le piratage existe aussi sur Mac hein


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2019)

sifoto a dit:


> Bon, le piratage existe aussi sur Mac hein


Cela a toujours existé, mais c'est plus propre.


----------

